# Pony up cowboy!!!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Went to the PBR Rodeo last night it was so awsome. I love the rodeo. It was super cool cause last night the 148 battelion did a fly over in F-16's. They were flying at 1,000 feet right over the grand stand. I took lots of pictures but only got a few up darn dail-up.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RIDE EM COWBOY!!!!!WOOOOOOO:cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are a couple more pictures. I have a couple of SlipKnot the clown in his boat trying to fish in the arena that was so funny. Oh yeah and three guys doing a barrel race. I will try to upload them tonight.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That would be awesome to watch, couldn't ride them myself though..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was a lot of fun to watch there were some great rides that night. One guy stayed on about 4 or 5 seconds after the buzzer sounded. 

Hey Eric would you be up to a little cowboy poker. If you haven't seen it it is great 4 guys are sitting around a table out in the arean and they let a bull out. The last guy still at the table walks away with 100$. The night we were there the bull took out two guys at once then the bull just kinda walked around it was like he forgot anyone was there. But once he got back to that end of the arean boy did he let them have it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That would be soooo scary.

We used to go fishing at a cow pound and there was a big black bull there. I was scared to death of him. He never bothered us, though.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you ever seen the prison rodeo in Louisianna? It is crazy, but fun to watch. Those poor prison cowboys get the crap beat out of them. They even take a $500 bill and put it between a bulls horns and the 1st cowboy that can get it, keeps it. 
I rode in rodeo for a while, barrel racing. Then I started getting into cross country jumping and steeplechase racing and I excercised jockeyed for my Great uncle for a couple of summers at the Louisianna Downs. My great, great uncle use to own it till he got to old and sold it. Nothing like hitting the rail at full speed, broke 2 ribs when my horse shied b/c of a bird.
I love the rodeo though...


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

My Makido....what kind of camera are you using? It takes good moving pics!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks I thought the pictures turned out good too. I have a Kodak easy share z650 with a 10x zoom.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome pics! I love going to the rodeo, it is always fun.

Thanks for sharing those.

Stephanie


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

dose the rodeo ever come to NYC because i never seen any thing like that in person only on T.v


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Great pics! Brings back some old memories. I did it for 9 years. If you follow the PBR, Sean Willingham, from Ga finished in the top 5 last year. I remember riding with him up at Tim Cox's place when he was just a young buck!!! Should have hung around him more!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Great pics! Brings back some old memories. I did it for 9 years. If you follow the PBR, Sean Willingham, from Ga finished in the top 5 last year. I remember riding with him up at Tim Cox's place when he was just a young buck!!! Should have hung around him more!!


Is that you on the bull in the pic? My uncle David Roberts rode in the PBR for awhile then he quit due to a serious injury, but that was years and years ago.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I was a lot of fun to watch there were some great rides that night. One guy stayed on about 4 or 5 seconds after the buzzer sounded.
> 
> Hey Eric would you be up to a little cowboy poker. If you haven't seen it it is great 4 guys are sitting around a table out in the arean and they let a bull out. The last guy still at the table walks away with 100$. The night we were there the bull took out two guys at once then the bull just kinda walked around it was like he forgot anyone was there. But once he got back to that end of the arean boy did he let them have it.


LOL, No. No poker either..lol
I'd like to watch though..


----------

